# Adding fruits and vegetables



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I gave Buddy Bear and Jojo small pieces of carrots this morning. I'm interested in starting to add "fresh" vegetables and fruits. But I know nothing about serving sizes. Since I gave them carrots this morning they shouldn't be allowed to have nothing else other then kibble. 
For example can I give them carrots with breakfast and a slice of apple or blueberries for dinner. Would that be too much? Should I only give them carrots once a week.
I also want to add yogurt to Buddy Bear kibble. Which I've done before but should it only be once a week?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope the carrots are cooked! Dogs don't/can't digest raw vegies. I feed my pups cooked vegies all the time. Mashed calliflower, carrots, green beens, mashed potatoes, fruit etc. The youngest isn't too excited about vegies, but likes fruits!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> I hope the carrots are cooked! Dogs don't/can't digest raw vegies. I feed my pups cooked vegies all the time. Mashed calliflower, carrots, green beens, mashed potatoes, fruit etc. The youngest isn't too excited about vegies, but likes fruits!


IT WAS NOT COOKED, IT WAS A RAW CARROT! 
What does that mean? Are they gonna get sick or something???


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

A small raw amount will not hurt. If the dog doesn't throw them up---well that's good. You might see some residue of the carrot in the stool, so don't be surprised. Some bigger dogs can handle raw vegies some can't. I remember that one of the 'therapy' dogs I worked with ate small amounts of raw carrots as a treat! Didn't seem to bother them. Don't worry! I didn't mean to upset you! Just watch and see!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay. I seriously thought I did something very wrong. 
I also was a bit concerned about their tummies not responding well to the raw carrot especially because it being their 1st time. So I did tell my family member who takes them out to call me if they had vomited or had any loose stools. She called me that same day reassuring me that they were just fine and that they didn't even eat all of it. 
I didn't know it was better to cook them until last night when I looked it up. But the main reason I wanted to try it because it makes them cruch on something which would be good for their teeth. I give them Greenies/Minties but a piece of carrot is healthier. I will be looking at their stools to see if they have any orange residue/ pieces. 
If I cook them it won't have the same crunch factor but this is why I give them very little and probably only once a week. 
I was also looking into making the dogs a chicken broth homemade but I honestly don't know if I should. I'm not trying to drastically change their food but I just want to start adding a bit of safe human food other than just peanut butter and turkey.


----------



## koko (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Ari405

Our Chihuahua is 3 1/2 years old. We have been feeding him raw baby carrots all this time. Try to get the bag that has the smallest baby carrots.. At lunch we cut up 2 to 3 carrots in small pieces and add them to his food dish every day, only at lunch, they are good for him. You might see some in his tootsie rolls but nothing to worry about, Also we give him some scramble eggs 2 times a week with his dry food. We feed him Taste of the Wild. He also likes canned green beans when we have them. Good luck.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Since he hasn't shown any signs that his tummy can't handle carrots I plan on adding them a bit more regular mixed with his kibble. I'll try apples (no seeds or the core)
Thanks


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Raw carrots as a chew are fine, but it is true dogs can't really digest raw whole plant matter. They can't break down the cell walls of plants, so fruits and veggies need to be cooked or ground very fine for them to get any nutritional benefit. As Susan said, some dogs can handle passing undigested veggies, but others can't, so you just have to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I give my guys carrots, bananas, watermelon, and apples as treats but not as a replacement for food. 
I did give my first border collie green beans when she got a little “fluffy.”
As far as yogurt, I give Greek yogurt in every meal. Taquito LOVED IT the first time he had it. I also give them scrambled eggs a couple of times a week. 
For weekend breakfast treats I give them two raw chicken wings, the Goldens get the whole wing and Taquito gets the tip. His first time he had no clue what that was about but he picked up on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I want to try apple. I've given them banana before but with yogurt and a bit of honey. If I'm ever eating one and if i remember I'll try feeding them a bit. I also am starting to think of it as a they'll get it for a treat instead of feeding him less kibble (especially the smallest one as he's on the thinner side) 
Buddy Bear also loves yogurt but I'm not sure if I want to give it to him every day on top of his kibble or every other day


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Cooked Broccoli and asparagus, just the tips or flower parts and smashed up nicely. 
I know, but a little bit of melted whipped butter entices them.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember that dogs need vegies mashed or put in a blender. They really can't digest raw vegies. I know there are dogs that love raw carrots and such, and maybe they don't have an issue, but I've read most dogs need their vegies mashed or blended.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

I forgot to mention that they are steamed and soft.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've never thought about giving a dog broccoli or asparagus. Probably because I very rarely eat it myself lol


----------

